# Looking for subs in NW Ohio



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

Looking for anyone interested in 8-10 hours of work on most storms. Pay will be based on a percentage of what the property brings in on a push. Must work well with others, Must communicate well. Paying out by percentage most people dont agree with, well it really can benifit a sub, gives them a reason to be effiecent and use their time wisely. Experience is a must. Please let me know if anyone is interested. 


We also have a property in Dundee, Michigan Strip mall. If anyone would be interested in picking this account up please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Urselawn (Mar 9, 2006)

*Sub Work*

I Am Interested. Let Me Know More About Your Accounts And How You Pay.


----------



## Joker_BAM1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am interested, particularly in the Dundee site. Please let me know the details.

Thank you


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

Userlawn, We are out of Toledo, Ohio and i see you are from columbus, would you be traveling or how would that work.

Joker, we would just like to sub the account out in dundee, and possibly one other on sterns rd, near the stearns and secor area. We would be interested in recieving some info on yourself or your company, and then meet with you on site and just get a bid of what you would charge to plow them.


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

I live in Whiteford Township----2 minutes from Secor/Sterns ---10 from Dundee---Also I already do an account near Dundee---Call me at 419-270-1970 if your still looking for more subs.


----------



## Joker_BAM1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am out of Adrian. Give me a call at 517-206-5657 and we can talk about the details. Thanks.


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

Nas Constland--------Lost your number-------Briefcase got stolen out of work van on Thursday AM--------Give me a call back

Dave


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

Fordplow- 419-893-9952

You can just message me the rates, or if u have questions u can call too. Thanks


----------

